

Germany facing power blackouts  - cwan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/9609777/Germany-facing-power-blackouts.html

======
jfaucett
hard to believe this comes from a serious newspaper, they mispelled the
chancellor of germany's name, its Angela. Other than that, yea, the switch in
Germany is looking pretty pathetic. There could be good ways to go about doing
this (piping waterenergy from Norway for example), but of course no one wants
waterpipes where they can see them (same deal with wind energy), so Germany's
just shutting off nuclear power and can't replace it so this is to be
expected.

